# Post Pictures Of You Riding!



## Alexmac156

Hi Everyone -- 

I'm really hurting today from my injury I had last week riding. I'm feeling a bit discouraged and down.. and frankly, a little unsure if my horse is the right pick for me. 

So I figured to lift my spirits a little.. I would love to see all those great pictures of you riding your horse. Feel free to post them.. give us a story.. anything  

I don't have any pictures of me riding yet.. but I do have a video of me lunging him.. Feel free to take a look: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYXKGEsbuKc


----------



## Country Woman

Dollar looks like he has nice form 
I hope he is a good match


----------



## Country Woman

here are a few pictures of me riding


----------



## Alexmac156

I love the look of that horse on the bottom. I'm a sucker for a nice big horse


----------



## bsms

Sorry to hear you were injured. Hope the recovery goes fast. 

Sorry to disappoint you, but Mia isn't a nice big horse. She's 15.2, maybe a bit taller, but she's only 900 lbs. She is, however, pure Prima Donna...


----------



## tinyliny

ok. this is a short video of me in a lesson from last winter. I was working getting Z to leg yield, and he was pretty stiff and leaning on before this. we were exaggerating the inside bend to get him to connect the inside rein and leg with moving his hip over. it's not how you would ride ultimately. of course, my trainer can do it with ease, so it's all about my clumsiness with the aids. 
oh well . . . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anq7M-N-ghE


----------



## anndankev

OK, here are some I haven't been brave enough to post before, plus one with Dewey from a long time ago.


----------



## Roperchick

oh goodness.

first one is a REALLY oldie of me and my old girl Josie...I think I was 16ish? and we were at horse school for 4H hence the very colorful helmet lol








and these are me and my boy Charlie horse when I got to go home and see him this june

doing what we do best....chasing cows lol
















I think this is where he was trying to be a fancy dressage horse and was doing lots of lead changes for no reason...hence why im looking down at him like "youre gonna die"








aaand me sticking my tongue out at my dad taking pics


----------



## anndankev




----------



## Golden Horse

Pics, OK, here we go

Old one of me and Mr G










Fancy, the original Golden Horse.funny I felt fat then and that was 40 pounds lighter than I am now










Big Ben










Little Emmy...need to lose a bunch to be happy on her










and my newest guy Gibbs, who is charged with getting me back in the saddle










Test riding him, trying to get a lope. This is a nervous person (me) riding a horse that I haven't seen ridden, and who I met about an hour before, loaded him up from his farm, trailered him to my trainers to try out. As I say nervous me, especially about loping, had only loped once in the last year asking a horse who is not used to being ridden in the arena, turned out quite well I thought:wink:


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Sorry to hear about your injury - I hope you feel better and feel confident to get back in the saddle soon.


I have a few pictures I like from riding, but I thought I'd add these as they are from last night - this is my new horse who I am being paid to ride for his owner three times a week. He is a OTTB like my last riding horse. 

So.. say hello to Dimka, the 16.3hh OTTB gelding.


----------



## Country Woman

Alexmac156 said:


> Hi Everyone --
> 
> I'm really hurting today from my injury I had last week riding. I'm feeling a bit discouraged and down.. and frankly, a little unsure if my horse is the right pick for me.
> 
> So I figured to lift my spirits a little.. I would love to see all those great pictures of you riding your horse. Feel free to post them.. give us a story.. anything
> 
> I don't have any pictures of me riding yet.. but I do have a video of me lunging him.. Feel free to take a look:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYXKGEsbuKc



I hope you get well soon so you can ride


----------



## Alexmac156

anndankev said:


> OK, here are some I haven't been brave enough to post before, plus one with Dewey from a long time ago.
> View attachment 275545
> 
> 
> View attachment 275553
> 
> 
> View attachment 275561
> 
> 
> View attachment 275569





Golden Horse said:


> Pics, OK, here we go
> 
> Old one of me and Mr G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy, the original Golden Horse.funny I felt fat then and that was 40 pounds lighter than I am now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Emmy...need to lose a bunch to be happy on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my newest guy Gibbs, who is charged with getting me back in the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test riding him, trying to get a lope. This is a nervous person (me) riding a horse that I haven't seen ridden, and who I met about an hour before, loaded him up from his farm, trailered him to my trainers to try out. As I say nervous me, especially about loping, had only loped once in the last year asking a horse who is not used to being ridden in the arena, turned out quite well I thought:wink:
> 
> First ride on the new guy - YouTube


 
I really like that grey! He seems to be happy to take you for a ride!


----------



## Alexmac156

Thank you! I'm getting better each day.


----------



## shellybean

Just a couple of me and my guy Apollo







and a video!


----------



## BornToRun

Sorry to hear about your injury, I hope you're better soon! 

Here are a few of me and my STB mare, Nell (I ripped my pants for that first picture, just btw, taking a photo without a camera man is not an easy task!)


----------



## mrstorres2566

Here's a couple of me riding my boy Gaylen, some in Western and some in English.


----------



## waresbear

Vid of me riding English




Picture of the Western riding, well horsemanship class actually...


----------



## thetempest89

Everyone looks great!

I especially love Mr.G!

I am currently riding Abby. I love riding her.


----------



## SammysMom

Golden, your horses are stunners!! Wow.

Here's one of my on my former lease, Smokey, a 15.1 drum horse:









And I don't have any of me on my new boy, but here's my favorite with my cutie patootie Sammy, a fairly stocky 15.2 APHA:









EDIT: Sorry if these are huge...they look small in my browser but there's a link so I'm hoping they're not jumbo for you all


----------



## Alexmac156

All of your horses look beautiful!


----------



## xlionesss

Trying out Scout for the first time











Our first ride together after buying him











Theeen I fell off 2 days after purchasing him and broke my elbow- hence the arm brace LOL











Sadly only have one of my new boy, Red.










None are super fun action shots, but I still love showing off my babydolls


----------



## tlkng1

These are actually scattered about in other threads  but the pic is the day I first rode my new boy Rigo (trying out) and the vid is from our first official lesson on the 4th of September (was waiting on shoes and teeth floating..had ridden prior but didn't vid).


----------



## Golden Horse

Hubba Bubba, Rigo is nice, I may have a growing partiality to greys though:wink:

I have to say that some of the posters here appear to have strayed into the plus size department by mistake


----------



## tlkng1

Golden Horse said:


> Hubba Bubba, Rigo is nice, I may have a growing partiality to greys though:wink:


He is my very first owned grey. What was funny is that in all the horses I had either called on, looked at and including the two I had vetted that didn't vet out, every single one (31 total before Rigo) were all chestnuts. Thought for sure a chestnut was in my future  which would also have been a first.


----------



## Golden Horse

Gibbs is my first grey, after I swore only blacks and bays in my future, less washing needed


----------



## xlionesss

Golden, I wear a size 13. I'm considered plus sized LOL


----------



## Alexmac156

Rigo is sooo handsome! OMG. My very first horse was a beautiful grey that looked like a shimmering silver with a straight black mane and tail. 

I bought a gorgeous sorrel chestnut.. but looked at another grey before him. Still have my heart on him for some reason.. but I heard I was too big for him  The photo has a weird view. He was underweight.. but his legs were very thick. And due to the saddle (not mine when I tested him out) it made me look even bigger on him. Ugh.. I miss him.


----------



## Alexmac156

Golden Horse said:


> Pics, OK, here we go
> 
> Old one of me and Mr G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy, the original Golden Horse.funny I felt fat then and that was 40 pounds lighter than I am now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Emmy...need to lose a bunch to be happy on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my newest guy Gibbs, who is charged with getting me back in the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test riding him, trying to get a lope. This is a nervous person (me) riding a horse that I haven't seen ridden, and who I met about an hour before, loaded him up from his farm, trailered him to my trainers to try out. As I say nervous me, especially about loping, had only loped once in the last year asking a horse who is not used to being ridden in the arena, turned out quite well I thought:wink:
> 
> First ride on the new guy - YouTube


 
Wow.. you have a lot of horses. I'm super jealous!


----------



## Lockwood

Love the look on his face. It's like you both were thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Golden Horse

Alexmac156 said:


> Wow.. you have a lot of horses. I'm super jealous!


Not have, have had!

Still haven't shared Big Bert










Alto the stallion










Oh and first ride ever on Max the Fjord cross










Some were projects, some were my breeding stock who were sold when I decided to quit breeding. Now I only have Gibbs, Emmy, Angel, Ace, and two more who are both on the point of being sold (crossing fingers and hoping)


----------



## farmpony84

Everyone has such pretty horses! Here is me...


----------



## Alexmac156

Pretty Bay!!


----------



## Drifting

Golden Horse said:


> Hubba Bubba, Rigo is nice, I may have a growing partiality to greys though:wink:
> 
> I have to say that some of the posters here appear to have strayed into the plus size department by mistake



Ha! I was going to make a comment about that myself, you skinny-ones makin' us look bad.


----------



## Alexmac156

I finally got some pictures of me riding. Nothing major.. but here goes:

This is Dollar. We've been working really hard on controlling the trot.. not rushing or bolting. I can tell he wants to do what I ask him. He's still just unsure of what it is I'm asking for. Like talking two different languages trying to have a conversation. lol. We do lots and lots of circles, and changing direction. 

* note... the one picture that looks like we are indoor.. please don't mind my seat position. I had someone else ride in my saddle the day before and my stirrups were entirely too short. I didn't adjust them yet. lol.


----------



## Faustinblack

Me and Rikki out on the trail doing a conditioning ride. I have just started doing endurance riding and ive got to say, most fun ive ever had on a horse, but exhausting. Ive lost ten pounds and gained a bunch of muscle from it.


----------



## tinyliny

I was kind of wondering if some of the posters realized this was the plus sized forum. whatever. we welcome "less than" plus sized folks , too!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Here's me and my little girl Sadie. She's a 3 year old Haflinger Morgan cross. Just started this summer. 
















And myself and Breezy. My 7 year old QH mare.


----------



## Hailey1203

This is me and my new horse Copper! Yes we're chunky, but we're ok with it


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Wow Hailey1203, he looks so sweet and willing! How tall is he? He looks like a giant even compared to those other horses in the lower pic


----------



## Hailey1203

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> Wow Hailey1203, he looks so sweet and willing! How tall is he? He looks like a giant even compared to those other horses in the lower pic


He really is a sweetheart, he wasnt sure how he felt about the water at first, but ended up loving it!

He's only about 15'2 hands, he's actually the shortest of the horses in the picture, we're just closer to the screen!


----------



## Hailey1203

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> Wow Hailey1203, he looks so sweet and willing! How tall is he? He looks like a giant even compared to those other horses in the lower pic


He really is! He gets a bit nervous but he has this total "Ok mommy, if you think that's a good idea, I'll try my best" attitude!

He's not huge, only about 15.2 hands, and he's actually the shortest of the horses in the photo, but he's also the widest...


----------



## Hailey1203

Sorry about the multiple post... my computer isnt showing my comments. Hmmm


----------



## tinyliny

you may be chunky, and he may be too, but you look perfectly comfy on him and he with you, and this is a nice seat you have.


----------



## Hailey1203

tinyliny said:


> you may be chunky, and he may be too, but you look perfectly comfy on him and he with you, and this is a nice seat you have.


Thanks you! He really is the love of my life, he comes home at the end of the month and i don't think Ive ever been looking forward to something this much!


----------



## shellybean

A couple recent ones from a few days ago during our ride


----------



## EquineBovine

Hailey1203 said:


> This is me and my new horse Copper! Yes we're chunky, but we're ok with it


 That second photo is beautiful! FRAME IT!


----------



## Drifting

Two big butts.


----------



## Zexious

Loving these photos... Even though they're making me miss my horsie )8


----------



## womack29

tinyliny said:


> you may be chunky, and he may be too, but you look perfectly comfy on him and he with you, and this is a nice seat you have.


You two look great together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DozerGirl

Me and my girly


----------



## Josh

Me an Dusty...


----------



## Hailey1203

womack29 said:


> You two look great together
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much!!



EquineBovine said:


> That second photo is beautiful! FRAME IT!


Ha, maybe I'll have to reenact this when we've both lost some weight...


----------



## Yissy

Hi there, this is my first post. I'm 41 and 5 months ago I bought my first horse.....and started riding. Quite the novice! Shiloh is an 11 year old Clydesdale and she's the sweetest most gentle girl!! I've done a lot of trail riding, but this is my first "proper" trail ride on a wooded trail!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Here are some pictures of me on my two horses!....


----------



## flytobecat

Oldhorselady -that 1st picture is beautiful.


----------



## flytobecat

I don't really have any good pictures of me riding, but here goes.
My posture's terrible and I have heavy hands so please excuse that.
Me and Willow - I have the MIA flag







Mona and me -both of us about half asleep


----------



## Oldhorselady

flytobecat said:


> I don't really have any good pictures of me riding, but here goes.
> My posture's terrible and I have heavy hands so please excuse that.
> Me and Willow - I have the MIA flag
> View attachment 288650
> 
> Mona and me -both of us about half asleep
> View attachment 288658


Very cool! It looks like you do a lot of the same type of stuff I do with my horses. Love it!!!

Yes, dressing up was very cool.....Big Mamma and I are the voluptuous duo!


----------



## mrstorres2566

Oldhorselady said:


> Here are some pictures of me on my two horses!....


Wow, that top picture is stunning! Your horse makes you look so teeny tiny!


----------



## Oldhorselady

mrstorres2566 said:


> Wow, that top picture is stunning! Your horse makes you look so teeny tiny!


YEEEES!!! That is what I love the most and why I love the drafts! lol...thank you.


----------



## Oldhorselady

However, these are my favorites.....

Hope you don't mind me sharing. The photographer did a fantastic job!


----------



## EquineBovine

If that big hunk of a black beast is missing, there is absolutly no point looking for him in NZ


----------



## jagman6201

It makes me smile that there's confidence in plus sized riders... I know I've been sheepish about riding because of my weight. But that hasn't stopped me!!








The first one is me on my friends big-ole TB going out for a trail ride... Riding Murray with barrel reins was a challenge. Lol I had to have my hand stretch half way up his neck to give him enough rein!








The second one is Cash - an 18hh QH who is a pleasure machine! This was the first time I showed him (western pleasure) and he was a stinker in the first class (has a history of rushing 2nd direction) but second class was a rockstar. Btw - that is a LOPE! Holy guacamole can you say relaxed and flat kneed. I was so proud of the big boy! 








And then the short black one... He's special. He was donated to the school as a coming 3yo and had been rushed into training and was a nut-job. Bolting, bucking, the works. Went out on pasture for the summer to be a horse for the first time in his life - then he became my project. Did about 5 months of just relaxed riding and then just turned into the best little boy. He's a western pleasure machine and LOVES his job. His current job now that I've graduated is to take care of beginners and show them the ropes. I'm a proud mama.  








Last but not least... My personal boy - Jag. This was a few years ago (we don't get a lot of pictures together) but we prett much look the same!


----------



## Alexmac156

Since I haven't posted anything of me riding Dollar.. here is a short clip of some work the other week.


----------



## Zexious

Oldhorselady-beautiful! I'm so jealous. You two make such a gorgeous pair ;-;


----------



## geeber

Alexmac156 said:


> Since I haven't posted anything of me riding Dollar.. here is a short clip of some work the other week.
> 
> Dollar working on trot - YouTube


You two move beautifully together. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NBEventer

On my 15.1 Belgian WB/TB cross brat of a mare at her very first horse trial. I am about 175lbs at 5'1"



















Playing around bareback...


----------



## tinyliny

NBeventer: you aren't plus sized! (but you can still post here) you look so natural on your horse jumping!

OHW, this is a great photo!! love the color, composition and feel:


----------



## NBEventer

tinyliny said:


> *NBeventer: you aren't plus sized!*(but you can still post here) you look so natural on your horse jumping!


Tell that to my doctor! He informed me I am obese! I've been slowly losing weight but 6 months ago I was tipping the 200lbs mark on the scale.

I have to buy extra wide field boots and have a heck of a time finding crash vests that fit never mind breeches *sigh*

I am bigger then the pics make me out to be :?

I'm scared to post this one lol its dark but yea this was 6 months ago










This was end of June... uhh my field boots were too big in the calf in this pic lol but the battle to lose weight started to show. 










I may have started wearing one of those tummy control things under my breeches/shirts when riding after seeing the first pic 

Sadly i've put weight back on in the last month *sigh*


----------



## BlueSpark

NBEventer, we are in exactly the same boat, from weight, to boots:?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to nbeventer*

to nbeventer you are who you are and the one thing is you and your horse are haveing fun there and thats all that counts.
as long as your both well and enjoying life thats all that matters.


----------



## Alexmac156

geeber said:


> You two move beautifully together. Thank you for sharing.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Gigembritt

Here I am on a lesson horse... Haven't been riding very long


----------



## Fellpony

this is my grey fell gelding Lunan





And my Fell mare Eva playing at Concours D' Elegance at home in the field 






Eva and me at the last inhand show.


----------



## Fellpony

*Forgot to say hope you are better soon and back riding again *


----------



## Golden Horse

Steals Lunan and runs away, very quickly


----------



## Kavala

Me and K I was so worried I was too big for her when I first got her! Shes such a small Arab, but shes strong and i've lost weight over the past few months


----------



## EquineBovine

Can't see the photo


----------



## Golden Horse

Neither can I


----------



## Alexmac156

Here is one of Dollar and I last week.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Me riding my mare Beebe and ponying my filly!


----------



## wdblevin

Golden Horse said:


> Neither can I


I couldn't either, so I refreshed the page and the images came up.


----------



## aussiemum

I am a bit nervous to post this. Logan, my lease horse, needs to gain a bit of weight and quite a bit of muscle/topline, but I am only riding him for short periods while he builds up (lunging, plus my 9yo trotting him)


----------



## aussiemum

and for comparison, my 9yo on Logan too


----------



## wdblevin

aussiemum said:


> I am a bit nervous to post this.


Don't be nervous! I actually think you both look very nice in the pix.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Cool pics Fellpony!! Alex you look fabulous!!!


----------



## aussiemum

Thank you  The angle is not necessarily the most flattering - my 9yo took it, so a bit low down for my liking


----------



## wdblevin

aussiemum said:


> Thank you  The angle is not necessarily the most flattering - my 9yo took it, so a bit low down for my liking


She's quite the peanut! That was a cute pix of her on Logan.


----------



## Golden Horse

aussiemum said:


> I am a bit nervous to post this.


Looking good, love your breeches BTW


----------



## adarkhorse

Love the look of your glorious horse, but even more so the joy on your face! Does this novice heart good!!


----------



## CowboysDream

I don't have any new pictures of me riding sadly  I don't even know if I have any new ones in general lol. 









This is from last winter when I first started riding Jesse.


----------



## Alexmac156

Here's another one.


----------



## GreySorrel

I am in blue, my best friend Terri in yellow, were on the Percheron mare's.


----------



## danny67

Fat man 250lbs on a 14.2 Arab pony.


----------



## AnrewPL




----------

